# Sekonda/Poljot Strela Cal. 3017



## DaWoodster (Sep 23, 2009)

Can anyone advise how to synch the second hand on a cal. 3017?

The seconds continue to tick away regardless of the position of the crown...

Thee has to be a better way to do this than let it run down!

Paul.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I think you mean the function that is 'hacking' seconds on other watches.....?

Any watch that does not have hacking seconds: with the crown in the time setting position, apply very very slight back-pressure and the seconds hand stops

try it a few times - has to be slight enough not to move the hands backwards


----------



## DaWoodster (Sep 23, 2009)

Xantiagib said:


> I think you mean the function that is 'hacking' seconds on other watches.....?
> 
> Any watch that does not have hacking seconds: with the crown in the time setting position, apply very very slight back-pressure and the seconds hand stops
> 
> try it a few times - has to be slight enough not to move the hands backwards


Thanks for the advice, but having spent a good 5 minutes trying to slow the passage of time with this method, the second hand hasn't even lost a second!


----------

